# Schwinn Corvette 5-Speed



## cyberpaull (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm looking to buy 61/62 Schwinn Corvette 5-Speed for my collection. Please private message me Pictures and price. Thanks Paul


----------



## popmachines (Jan 15, 2014)

*Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed*

I have one for sale if interested. thanks


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

@popmachines please PM me your price


----------

